# Show Results



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

So I took my three young does I recently bought to a ABGA show in Walla Walla Wa. We had a great time. The weather was great and nothing bad happened. The result were mixed. Ha.

My Capriole doe, Granny did not place in her large classes of 6-9 month olds. She is a little pinched behind the shoulders and just not overall thick enough at this point to compete. I still like her. I really think she is a later maturing type and even if she is never a show doe she will make nice babies if bred to the right buck. I didn't help her any with the clip job.

My paint doe, Jorga made the cut into the center of the ring in the same 6-9 month 20 doe class both days, but was then dismissed for her bite. An example of the beginner in me showing up again. Several people told me that she may grow out of it etc. so there is hope, but it is obviously a concern. Any advice on this situation would be appreciated.

My little girl, Dolly placed third on day one and then WON first place on day two! Woo! I did not see that coming. It was not a deep class. Six 3-6 month olds. But she did beat a Leaning Tree doe that I know Leslie thought was good. 5 points baby! She really had no shot in the drive vs the 6-9s and 9-12s. We felt really blessed to pull off that small victory with no more time under our belts than we have. The judge on day two commented on her flat long top, high headed and femine look and good rump. I think he liked her potential and what got him really on her is when he saw her on the move. Here's a pic. A cruddy pic, but a pic.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the show placings!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good golly miss Dolly!! You done your papa proud, congrats! Stiff competion back east there. :thumb: 
I dont know about the bite, are adult teeth coming in? Sometimes that can throw it off if the baby ones are still there, making things off because of crowding.
One of my girls at about a yr had a funny looking mouth, looked & sure enough, adult tooth was coming in.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> I dont know about the bite, are adult teeth coming in? Sometimes that can throw it off if the baby ones are still there, making things off because of crowding.
> One of my girls at about a yr had a funny looking mouth, looked & sure enough, adult tooth was coming in.


Naw, I don't think she has that excuse at this time. Row of baby teeth that do not line up. She has some things I need like wide chest and MEAT! I know you are not supposed to breed this type of fault, but I can pretty much tell you that I will. I hope they don't take my ABGA card away. Ha ha...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, considering the source(s) of the encouraging info your girl will probably be just fine mouth wise.
Some of my favorites arent show quality. One has extremely long back which is beginning to show wear & tear after several kiddings. She also has double orifices in both teats but she feeds everyone well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Well, considering the source(s) of the encouraging info your girl will probably be just fine mouth wise.
> Some of my favorites arent show quality. One has extremely long back which is beginning to show wear & tear after several kiddings. She also has double orifices in both teats but she feeds everyone well.


I'm more worried about the mouths of her babies than I am her show career at this point.


----------

